# 2019 / 2020 Rogue Ipod Issues



## jaybird32 (Jan 4, 2020)

Bought a 2019 Rogue SV premium back in Sept. Two days after owning it my wife and I notice that the Ipod via the USB connection sounded like it skipped. We listen mre closely and sure enough it was. It would go thru 2-3 songs and work fine and then skip sometimes 3,4 or 5 songs in a row. wife end up in the hospital for a week so didn't get to take it back right away, but i did notify the sales person. 
To it in left it almost a week and they said they could not duplicate the problem. Two miles down the road guess what, it skipped.
We videod it withour phone and even had the sale guy ride with us to confirm the issue and he even videod it. They replaced the USB port, still same issue. Took it back again they took a complete unit out of a 2019 on the lot, same issue. Nissan told the service manager to get the loner car back and put us back in ours till they could find a fix that was late Sept. i started a case # with Nissan Consumer Affairs and long story short basiclly they say tough it out till they can find a fix. I asked if they had a guess as to when that might be, we have no clue thy said. The dealership asked us to try doing the Ipod by BT so we tried that no skipping, but it has on several occasions show that it playing but no sound and on seveal other occasions it just locked up .No sound, doesn't show to be playing and you can't change from one song to another. the dealership even gave us a 2020 to drive and guess what same issues.
The problen is getting worse via the USB it now sometimes skips for 2-3 seonds along with static type noise.
At least the dealership is trying but the factory is basiclly saying " sucks to be you" we'll contact you if we get a fix. Never will I buy another Nissan.


----------

